# Mountain Bike Mud Guards



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just bought a bike (God knows why lol)

Its the carrera Vulcan 22" frame

I best get a mud guard for it,so what do you recommend?

Is there special ones for various sizes etc?
Don't want to ask Halfords dudes,as probz give me wrong advice

Also what can i put on to protect frame from scratches? heard about chain hitting frame etc?

Any advice will be most helpfull
Inc best places to buy that have cheap prices (possible discount codes etc)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

crud all the way for me

use a front all the time but only a rear if im going to work and its wet (cos it looks pants!)

front:









Rear:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Do i take it the front goes under side as a splash guard?

*** Edit just googled and see where it goes***


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

like so:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

A front guard that attaches to the forks is better than one that fits on the frame.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Id reccomment a NeoGuard that attaches to the front fork to stop the mud/spray being sprayed up then ridden through
http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm
or alternatively make your own out of an old innertube

to protect the frame for scratches etc get some helitape


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Helitape looks the dogs
Now to find cheapest deal


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> crud all the way for me


Way out of date models :lol:

Current shape


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Jace said:


> Way out of date models :lol:
> 
> Current shape


cool  i just googled it

mudgaurds a mudgaurd....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

badly_dubbed said:


> cool  i just googled it
> 
> mudgaurds a mudgaurd....


Thats like saying a car polish is a car polish :lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The only thing i dont like about my Marzzochi 66ata forks is that you cant fit a decent front mudguard, the marzzochi one is crap so that leaves me with one of those useless downtube guards that do bugger all unless your wheel is straight.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

get some cycle clothing and stop been worried about getting a bit muddy 


if your commuting get some full length guards....


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well thanks for all the advice
I bought these ones from Wiggle along with the water cage (going to paint it white also) Amazing service from Wiggle so very happy
What a pig to get the rear one on (5 mins it says lol) I just could not get the dam clip to fit,but ist on,may be on wrong,but its on lol

Love the bike,but OMG the seat is ****e,so just ordered a new one (Gel) from Wiggle also

One thing that is worrying me is the rear wheel is makinga rubbing sound
Maybe this will go with use? Brake pads?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

what brakes are they get a better pic of the caliper and we should be able to help :thumb:

edit they look like cable discs

they should be easy to adjust

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=124

some need an alan key to adjust :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

andy monty said:


> what brakes are they get a better pic of the caliper and we should be able to help :thumb:
> 
> edit they look like cable discs
> 
> ...


Thanks
It did come with all the books,i guess i should read them lol

Rear Brakes-Tektro IO Mechanical Disc Brake


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I gave up and just got some clear saftey glasses for £1 they look the part as well and keep the crap out of my eyes, the back i couldnt care less about.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.tektro.com/04support/pdf/IO-English.pdf :thumb:


----------

